# T-Clown



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have set up a new 120 litre tank.I have decided I will keep only fish.What fish will be appropiet in this new tank.The bed has maturated and it is ready to put in fish. 

I am thinking to put T-Clowns.I have heared that they would die without anemones.Is it true?I have heared of keeping clowns with out anemones.But I am hearing that this clown is an exception.Is it true???

Thanks for replying..............


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

T-clown as in tomato clown? Clowns can live just fine without an anemone, and in fact, many tank raised clownfishes don't know what to do with an anemone even if one is provided. The relationship between clown and anemone is something that is "learned" in the wild, and most tank raised clownfishes never learn because they don't have parents to teach them.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

bettababy said:


> T-clown as in tomato clown?


T-Clown is not Tomato Clown.It is the Sebae Clown or Yellow tail clown...


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

ok, aka clarkii... same info applies...


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

You can see a picture at the bottom of the webpage in the "Doctor Foster and Smith" corner.See the the clowns are with a green carpet anemone.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

clowns dont need an anemone to survive.....this goes for all clown species. we have 2 maroon clowns with no anemone and they are thriving just fine.


----------

